# 4x5 Developing



## Pumpedupkicks (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello I have developed 120 and 35mm before but not 4x5 what do I need and the times thank you!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2013)

Normally you would need 4x5 sheet film hangers, and a 4x5 sheet film developing tank, which is a rectangular device. The film is hung on hangers in a manner that's a lot like hanging files in a hanging file cabinet.

Times for developing vary by developer, temperature, and the film used.

I'm not sure if Freestyle has the stuff you need. Maybe B&H Photo has the stuff you need.

You COULD also develop them film in darkroom trays, but that would need to be done in total darkness.

Here is a nice PDF file that shows how to develop sheet film.

http://paulturounetblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/developing-large-format-film.pdf


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 8, 2013)

Pumpedupkicks said:


> Hello I have developed 120 and 35mm before but not 4x5 what do I need and the times thank you!



There are MANY different ways to develop 4x5. Trays, tanks with hangers, taco method, btsz tubes, print drums with motor bases, mod54 holders, Jobo systems, I've even heard of people using ziplock bags to develop 4x5 film. 

I've tried several methods and settled on tray development. 

If you want to get into large format you really should join the large format photography forum.


----------



## Pumpedupkicks (Jun 9, 2013)

thank you so much! can you explain to me how the tray developing works


----------



## Helen B (Jun 9, 2013)

There are a few variations. The simplest method is to use open trays, such as those used for print developing, with a small stack of sheets. You keep sliding the bottom sheet out and bringing it up to the top.

A variation that avoids the shuffling action is the 'slosher' method: you use a much larger tray - an 11x14 - with a tray divider. This holds six sheets side by side. I prefer that method. If I have darkroom space, that's the method I usually prefer, other than deep tank processing.


----------

